# Breeding Metalics



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

Question to betta breeders who breed show quality betta:

I've been kinda thrown into this by my boyfriend, and so I figure I'm going to do it my way. I'm interested in breeding Purple bettas, and he said that that could be done through metalic combinations. What color metalic fish would I have to look into and have to cross with to get a purple or something that would lead me to a purple? I'm going to be starting with a steel blue female because I will also be breeding another line of royal blues.

So who here has past experience with breeding metalics, and know what breedings cause what color combinations that I should be trying?

~J


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's an article that may help you out. If you do manage to breed a purple betta line I might be interested in buying a pair. http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=757

Good Luck


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No such thing as a purple betta.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Damon said:


> No such thing as a purple betta.


To say there is no such thing as a purple Betta is wrong. There may not be a purple "line" , but there are purple colored Bettas. They don't breed true, but metallic over steel blue melano make a very dark purplish colored betta. There are also some lighter colored bettas that are purple. Then you always have the ones on Aquabid that have been color retouched so bad the whole picture is purple.:chair: 


RC


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

anasfire23 said:


> Here's an article that may help you out. If you do manage to breed a purple betta line I might be interested in buying a pair. http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=757
> 
> Good Luck



Thankyou so much! I know that I'm going to be starting out with a steal blue female as my first/base/founding fish, because I'm going to be running two lines of fish, one being royal blue, one being Purple ^.^ I've been told/suggested to head towards metalic, the article says irridecence, >.< Ooh well I have a start for the theory of trial and error. My goal os to get show quality betta that breed 25-50% true to purple *crossed fingers* if you breed two fish together.

If I do get a "successful" purple beta line, I will remember to get into contact with you and we can talk fish ^.^

Thankyou so much!

~J

:grin:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

(RC) said:


> To say there is no such thing as a purple Betta is wrong. There may not be a purple "line" , but there are purple colored Bettas. They don't breed true, but metallic over steel blue melano make a very dark purplish colored betta. There are also some lighter colored bettas that are purple. Then you always have the ones on Aquabid that have been color retouched so bad the whole picture is purple.:chair:
> 
> 
> RC


I knew you'd say that. I should have gone into more detail.

P.S. I'm still waiting on that green line you were working on.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The green line was sent out to betta pals people and sent to england,but I will be working a true iridescent green line soon that never had metallic mixed into it so if your interested I'll put you on the top of the list. Christine's avatar had a some of my old green line in it's background.


RC


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I know this is kinda a weird question, but since we're talking about breeding and colors, if I breed my Black, White, Scarlet Red, and Navy Blue (He just went crazy on me with those colors, hahaha) with a White and Pink female, what should I expect? Crazy colors or....?

What if he breeds with my metallic purple female, or my red female.

Just wondering!


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh, also, that male is a Crown Tail.

How many crown tail should I expect in my spawn if he breeds with a non crown tail female. And would any of the females in that spawn be crown tail by any chance?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

To be honest there is NO real way to answer that question because with all the colors there is no way to know what the fish is geno type. The odds are you will get a mixed up mess of colors no matter what he breeds with. If the females don't carry CT you will normally get no real CT's in the first generation,but some of the fish may show some extented rays. If you spawn a brother sisiter from that spawn together you should get 25% CT,but how many of them will be true CT with 33%-50% web reduction is anyones guess. As far as the male females ratio of CT you should get 50-50.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've got that exact problem with my spawn at the moment Kageshi...I bred the betta in my avatar with a VT female and I'm waiting to see what the fry have. They are 7 weeks old now and all the ones that are displaying colours are displaying red and blue like their dad, and also slight extended rays...so I'm thinking that they might end up being veils with slight ray extensions. 

Also jdwoodschild, good luck with getting the elusive purple betta, but remember they can take up to 7 months to mature! To breed one spawn with each other to get a true purple "line" could take years!


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

Ooh I know! I happen to live with RC, an IBC judge and past fish breeder. I have all the help that I can bribe and buy groceries for ^.^

And I'm stubborn. If it can be done, I WILL do it!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Lucky you. I'd love to live with RC too  So I could pick his brain about my spawns whenever I wanted!!! hehehe. Good luck


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

HAHA be carefull what you wish for. She hasn't had to start doing daily water changes yet.You can pick my brain anytime you want now. Just email me. With the IBC business I get anyplace from 40-60 emails each day that I have to answer from the Judging Board, IBC members, CNYBC ( the local IBC chapter) and other breeders looking for a little help or info. I'm always happy to talk Bettas. I also get calls daily from as far as England all the time.


RC


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

X-P Personaly, I think that doing daily water changes would be much easier than mucking 12-15 stalls per day, which I have done before for years!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I sent u a pm through this forum a few days ago, am still awaiting a reply . So yeah, check ur pm's RC!!! lol


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

anasfire23 said:


> I sent u a pm through this forum a few days ago, am still awaiting a reply . So yeah, check ur pm's RC!!! lol


 
I check them everyday.. and I don't have any. I've been waiting to hear from shaggy. I don't think my PM is working. I just checked to make sure I have the receive option checked and I do.......


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

oh ok, well I asked a question about my fry. Some of them are displaying abnormal caudal fins, like they seem to be clumped together, they can't flare them at all and it's difficult for them to swim. They are still managing to get to the surface to breath but when they swim it's kind of an awkward swim. What i asked is whether this will correct itself or if I'd be best culling them? I ended up culling 2 of the 4 that were displaying it and am waiting to see if it corrects itself in the others. Any idea what this abnormality might be?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It's sounds cullable. Can you get a picture ? It's normally environmental, but I might be able to tell more from a picture. Here is a post from BetterBetta that matches your problem.

They have velvet or some similar external parasite, which is a 
single-celled, 3 stage life cycle organizm that will proliforate to unholy 
levels in any closed system. The best remedy now available for this is 
Aquaruim Products' "Life Bearer" . .. If your aquarium store does not have 
this, you could try CLOUT, which is carried by almost all stores. If you do 
not medicate immediately with something that will kill the parasite, you 
will lose them all. It would also be a good idea to do a complete water 
change before medication. You might want to put the fish in smaller 
containers to medicate





RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

ta Rc I already added some multi-cure that I had on hand to their cups and am already doing daily - 1 1/2 daily water changes (sometimes I don't round to it till the next moring) but their tails are still kinda clumped together. I'm keeping an eye on them to see if there is any change and it's only been 3 days worth of treatment so far and no change. The medication says to administer a second dose after 3 days so I'll be doing that later when I do their water change, then if they don't show any signs of improvement I might just cull them. It's only the two of them after all, not the entire spawn thank god! Thanks anyway  *hugs*


----------

